# New LED pole light project (with pics)



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

The HPS lights in the last picture are the streetlights on Highway 101, they just showed up in this picture to make it look like crap.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_nice_ Eric

did you find the led units had substantial heat sinks?

~CS~


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> The HPS lights in the last picture are the streetlights on Highway 101, they just showed up in this picture to make it look like crap.


Yup those HPS lights look like crap...:no:



On the top of those lights is that some sort of solar back up power..?:blink:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> _nice_ Eric
> 
> did you find the led units had substantial heat sinks?
> 
> ~CS~


Yep they were pretty heavy duty.



HARRY304E said:


> On the top of those lights is that some sort of solar back up power..?:blink:


:blink: No.

The topside of the lights has an open grill kind of thing for air flow and stuff. What you're seeing is _straight through_ part of the head enclosure. Inside is an LED module with a big old heat sink with radiator fins. It takes up half of the enclosure; the other half is empty and just has a flat grill on the bottom, but if they wanted to add more light, we could just throw a new module in the other half. Here's basically what's going on in this light:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Yep they were pretty heavy duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool thanks for the info..:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Setting a new pole. Yep it's hanging with one rope from the basket railing (the aluminum pole and head combined are light as a feather, like half of my weight at the most).



Regardless of the weight that is a fine for the company if you were to get bagged doing it.

You are in a personal lift not a material handler. 

Just pointing it out, I may have set one or two poles the same way. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Regardless of the weight that is a fine for the company if you were to get bagged doing it.
> 
> You are in a personal lift not a material handler.
> 
> Just pointing it out, I may have set one or two poles the same way. :whistling2:


I'll bet it is more like 1 or 200...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Regardless of the weight that is a fine for the company if you were to get bagged doing it.


Yep.



> You are in a personal lift not a material handler.


Yep.

This is me caring:

--not caring--



> Just pointing it out, I may have set one or two poles the same way. :whistling2:


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

How much are the fixtures? what's their hid equivalent?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Yep they were pretty heavy duty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, well it seems the majority of led's are that way Eric. This is most curious too, because we are to believe heat equals waste, which is pointed out as the incandesant's demise


perhaps i'm mistaken?

~CS~


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

garfield said:


> How much are the fixtures? what's their hid equivalent?


Not sure, our shop project manager guy bid the job. I'll see if I can dig up the rough price somewhere tomorrow. All I know is that we bid the job with two options. Option #1 was to install Metal Halide heads, option #2 was to install the LED ones. Apparently there was only a few hundred dollar difference between the prices.



chicken steve said:


> Hmmm, well it seems the majority of led's are that way Eric. This is most curious too, because we are to believe heat equals waste, which is pointed out as the incandesant's demise
> 
> 
> perhaps i'm mistaken?
> ...


True. If a 100 watt incandescent only puts out 10 watts worth of light and 90 watts of heat, then it's pretty inefficient.

If a 100 watt LED puts out 10 watts worth of light and 90 watts of heat, it's still inefficient. The difference is that 100 watts of LEDs is a buttload brighter than the equivalent incandescent.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i guess lumens per watt is where the $$$ stops 

one local EC bud of mine is making a killing on the rebate system for them

~CS~


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Can you find out a manufacturer and model number of that fixture.

I don't see it lasting, but I need to see the specs.

A price would be cool too.


Thanks.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Can you find out a manufacturer and model number of that fixture.
> 
> I don't see it lasting, but I need to see the specs.
> 
> ...


Looks like Lithonia ALX. 

My only concern is thermal managment, what happens when a bird builds a nest on top or poops all over the vents and restricts airflow. Around here our seagulls drop some serious turds on parking lot lights, looks like a nice flat surface too. :blink:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Looks like Lithonia ALX.
> 
> My only concern is thermal managment, what happens when a bird builds a nest on top or poops all over the vents and restricts airflow. Around here our seagulls drop some serious turds on parking lot lights, looks like a nice flat surface too. :blink:


Yeah, my thought exactly.

And when the sun is beating down on it, with a bad photocell.

Them heatsinks are gonna get hot as hell, and the LEDs might degrade quick.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Looks like Lithonia ALX.
> 
> My only concern is thermal managment, what happens when a bird builds a nest on top or poops all over the vents and restricts airflow. Around here our seagulls drop some serious turds on parking lot lights, looks like a nice flat surface too. :blink:


Yeah they're Lithonia... part of the "Acuity" brand I think.

I had the same concern about seagulls. In fact, not 30 minutes after we got the last pole up, I saw this 










Time will tell on the seagull scenario, I guess.



Dnkldorf said:


> Yeah, my thought exactly.
> 
> And when the sun is beating down on it, with a bad photocell.
> 
> Them heatsinks are gonna get hot as hell, and the LEDs might degrade quick.


I just replaced the photocell today with a brand new one. It should be good to go here for a while. Anyway, we don't get much sunshine here :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

erics37 said:


> I had the same concern about seagulls. In fact, not 30 minutes after we got the last pole up, I saw this



Bird zappers, upsell some :laughing:


----------



## Grenentec (Jul 25, 2012)

Seems like Induction fixtures would have worked pretty well. The 200W replaces 400W and cost about $425 each from us with a 10 year warranty. No seagull issues here!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

erics37 said:


> ar.
> 
> This is only a couple of the pictures I took, but I've got the whole gallery posted at *ahem* a different forum. Just figured I'd share some here :thumbup:


I went over to xxxxxxxxx and couldn't find the pictures. Is there some other forum I am missing.


----------

